# Bekleidung, welcher Hersteller hat kleine Groessen?



## mystik-1 (4. November 2013)

Hallo Maedels,


kennt Ihr Marken, die klein ausfallen?

Pearl, Specialized, Assos und aktuell Gore anprobiert, die kleinste Groesse faellt riesig aus.
Brauche dringend Wintersachen und hab mich auf das Gore-Paket gefreut. XS, faellt aber zu gross aus.
Hat noch jemand einen Tipp fuer mich Bitte?

gruss, sandra


----------



## scylla (4. November 2013)

öhmmm, wie groß bist du bei welchem körpergewicht? 
(falls diese indiskrete frage erlaubt ist)

ich würde mich nicht gerade als fett oder groß bezeichnen, eher "normal", und finde bei specialized und assos damenklamotten die größe S fast schon klaustrophobisch, selbst bei gore trage ich lieber M. wenn die XS riesig vorkommt, dann musst du ja aus haut und knochen bestehen!

die sachen, die du probiert hast, v.a. specialized und assos fallen eigentlich schon recht klein aus. ich kenne eigentlich keine marke, die noch kleiner ausfällt.
da müsstest du fast schon bei kinder- und jugendbekleidung schauen (ernst gemeint).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (4. November 2013)

Gut, hab durch Stress auch etwas abgenommen. Vielleicht liegt es auch am Schnitt.
Kurze Hosen liegen am Oberschenkel nicht eng an, aber die aktuell langen Hosen haben keinen Halt. Das Polster hängt deshalb sonstwo.
Bei Assos fällt die Hose mit dem orangenen Polster etwas enger aus als die neueren Hosen mit dem grünen Polster.

Frustriert ein wenig, denn ich will ja radeln.

Welche "Kinder"marken wären denn empfehlenswert?
Vom Schnitt her passt mir Assos sonst am Besten.


1,68cm und jetzt noch knapp 40kg, aber nicht wirklich ein Klappergestell


----------



## lucie (4. November 2013)

Ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber ich finde Du solltest es erst einmal mit Essen probieren. 40kg bei 168cm Körpergröße ist eher noch weniger als grenzwertig!!!


----------



## nikl69 (4. November 2013)

Nalini......nicht alles, aber einiges. Da ist xs=xxs
Du musst Hersteller finden die noch in Italien fertigen, die meisten sind mittlerweile irgendwo in Osteuropa, dat wird nix...
Ich weiß leider nicht wo Santini oder Giordana gefertigt wird, vielleicht wären die auch was.


----------



## mystik-1 (4. November 2013)

Lucie, ich hatte vorm Stress schon Probleme Sachen zu finden.

nikl69, danke.werde mal gucken


----------



## scylla (4. November 2013)

Hi Mystik,
bitte geh nicht Radeln sondern zu einem Arzt!
Das ist schon stark untergewichtig. Kein Wunder, dass du keine Klamotten findest. Du schadest nur deiner Gesundheit, wenn du nichts unternimmst.


----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Hi Mystik,
> bitte geh nicht Radeln sondern zu einem Arzt!
> Das ist schon stark untergewichtig. Kein Wunder, dass du keine Klamotten findest. Du schadest nur deiner Gesundheit, wenn du nichts unternimmst.



Ja bitte geh zum Arzt. Du kannst doch kaum mehr ne Treppe hochkommen, geschweige denn Radeln.

Sei gut zu Dir....
wenn du bei mir um die Ecke wohnen würdest, würd ich dich gleich zum Quiche Lorraine essen einladen.


----------



## lucie (4. November 2013)

Ich denke bei allem, was Du hier im Thread und auch unter "Heute ist ein doofer Tag..." schreibst, läßt vermuten, daß da schon einige Baustellen bei Dir existieren, die Deiner Gesundheit (40kg!) nicht gerade zuträglich sind. 
Bitte such Dir professionelle Hilfe! Es ist natürlich nur ein Rat und schlußendlich Deine Sache, aber die Signale seines Körpers zu ignorieren finde ich auch nicht gerade vernünftig.


----------



## mystik-1 (4. November 2013)

Mädels, ich wiege im "Normalzustand" auch nicht soo viel mehr. Da ist XS auch schon manchmal zu weit
:-O
Das liegt aber in der Familie


----------



## Silvermoon (5. November 2013)

*Castelli*.... italienischer Hersteller, da fällt XS verdammt mini aus.

Trotzdem finde ich - wie meine Vorschreiberinnen auch schon - diesen körperlichen Zustand als gesundheitlich mehr als bedenklich und grenzwertig 
Da musst du echt aufpassen, dass dein Körper nicht mal ganz massiv die Notbremse zieht! Meist ist da dann das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (5. November 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> *Castelli*.... italienischer Hersteller, da fällt XS verdammt mini aus.



Danke! 




Silvermoon schrieb:


> Trotzdem finde ich - wie meine Vorschreiberinnen auch schon - diesen körperlichen Zustand als gesundheitlich mehr als bedenklich und grenzwertig
> Da musst du echt aufpassen, dass dein Körper nicht mal ganz massiv die Notbremse zieht! Meist ist da dann das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen....



Ja ich weiß, ich war vorher auch XS und einige Radsachen fallen größer aus^^..
durch Stress ist es zu wenig geworden, unbemerkt.
Aber Sport tut mir gut und soll ich auch machen, da beißt sich jetzt die Katze in den Schwanz.


----------



## mtbbee (5. November 2013)

definitiv Castelli - sind mir grundsätzlich zu klein bzw. an den Schenkelchen zu eng geschnitten ... eben italienisch .. gucke mal beim Bobshop - die haben recht viel von den Klamotten.

Was mich noch interessiert: wie bekommst Du das mit der Federgabel hin ? Bei mir ists ja schon ein kleines Problem ne gute Einstellung zu finden bzw. selbst 88plus tut sich schwer mit einem Lefty Tuning, aber bei Dir ists ja fast unmöglich. 

Wenn Du in Nähe wohnen würdest, hetze ich Dir meine Mutter auf den Hals, dann liegt sie mir nicht laufend in den Ohren mit der Esserei   und ich bin knappe 5 BMI Punkte schwerer als Du  ... Du würdest ein blaues Wunder mit ihr erleben (zum Glück liest Muttern nicht mit  )


----------



## Mad-Max79 (5. November 2013)

Italienische Marken

Klar geht es dir gut und besser, nur deine Augen strahlen das noch nicht aus.
Es wird alles besser, egal was bei dir los ist.
Und Sport ist immer gut


----------



## mystik-1 (5. November 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> d
> 
> Was mich noch interessiert: wie bekommst Du das mit der Federgabel hin ? Bei mir ists ja schon ein kleines Problem ne gute Einstellung zu finden bzw. selbst 88plus tut sich schwer mit einem Lefty Tuning, aber bei Dir ists ja fast unmöglich.



Glaube beim Radon steht etwas von 60 oder 70kg dran.
Merke die nicht wirklich, stimmt


----------



## FoxCrow (6. November 2013)

> die kleinste Groesse faellt* riesig* aus.





> 1,68cm und jetzt noch knapp 40kg, aber *nicht wirklich ein Klappergestell*



Dass deine Wahrnehmung gestört ist, ist dir bewusst?
Wer sich mit BMI 13-14 nicht als Klappergestell wahrnehmen kann, ist krank und hat echt andere Probleme, als dass Klamotten schlabberig sitzen.

Man beachte den Smiley hinter der Feststellung, dass die Federgabel nicht arbeitet...kann man einstellen lassen. Wenn man will. 
Es sei denn, man genießt das Gefühl, "zu leicht" zu sein.

Wenn du dir jetzt extra neue eng anliegende Kleidung kaufen willst, scheint es ja nicht so,als ob du vorhast, in absehbarer Zeit wieder zuzunehmen.

Mein konstruktiver Tipp: Kinderabteilung.

Gruß,
Foxcrow


----------



## mystik-1 (6. November 2013)

@FoxCrow

Mein Bild im Profil ist ganz aktuell. Ein Skelett ist dort jetzt nicht zu sehen. 
Es gibt Leute, bei denen mehr Knochen rausgucken, die aber mehr wiegen als ich.


"Wenn du dir jetzt extra neue eng anliegende Kleidung kaufen willst, scheint es ja nicht so,als ob du vorhast, in absehbarer Zeit wieder zuzunehmen."

Ich glaub ich schrieb, daß mir Sport gut tut, meinen Kopf ablenkt. Hab Stress und ein Hormonproblem, was zur Abnahme führt und sonst mit "Normalgewicht" auch schon Probleme Kleidung zu finden. Das liegt aber in den Genen, in meiner Familie sind alle sehr dünn, aber sportlich aktiv.

Leichte Zunahme dauert bei mir und fällt wegen dem Hormonproblem auch oft wieder ab. D.h. ich bräuchte eh Klamotten, die dann nicht völlig schlabbern, weil man dann schneller friert.

Tippe das hier mal offen, bevor weitere "sorgenvolle" Spekulationen entstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

